# HP smartarray p410i only minimal support in freebsd?



## chrcol (Aug 2, 2010)

We have what looks like a hdd failing on a raid10 array on the smart array controller.  On post there is a smart failure reported but in the bios it reports drive as ok.

I have now learned the cli utility seems to have ceased freebsd development for an unknown reason in 2008 and as such doesnt run on freebsd 7 64bit.

HP's flashing utility is just about every OS except freebsd. it supports windows, linux and solaris.

So my questions are.

Is there a way to view the physical drive smart stats inside freebsd?
Is there a way to make 'hpacucli' run on newer freebsd especially 64bit. or is there a tool to replace it?
Should partial support be listed on the freebsd supported hardware page? as I assumed every device there is fully supported.
Is there a way to flash the firmware inside freebsd? HP's boot dvd is a long winded procedure, for whatever reason they dont supply bot media with the firmware o, instead you have to copy the firmware on to their boot image manually. Easier said then done when need to do this remotely.
Finally what hardware raid controller exists that isnt a silly price, supports raid10 and is fully supported in freebsd with cli utilities etc?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> Is there a way to view the physical drive smart stats inside freebsd?


Try sysutils/smartmontools.


----------



## chrcol (Aug 6, 2010)

sirdice that doesnt work.

on hardware raid freebsd doesnt see the actual physical drives.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 9, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> on hardware raid freebsd doesnt see the actual physical drives.


It depends on the RAID controller - on 3Ware twe and twa controllers, there's a documented passthrough interface that smartmontools uses to ask about the individual drives.* I'm not sure if this is available yet on boards that use the new tws driver.

* Footnote: smartmontools can get confused by responses from the controller when the controller is very busy - things like smartd saying "Please report SMART counters on drive X", and having the 9650SE come back and say "Drive X doesn't support SMART, and who the heck are you anyway?". I've done a fair bit of code tweaking in smartmontools to cut down on the excessive logging of this type of error response.

Most vendor RAID controllers have some way of passing commands to the individual drives - look at the Dell Disk Firmware Update Utility which can talk to disks behind PERC controllers (many different brands and models over the years), RAID and non-RAID SAS controllers, and so forth. Sometimes this interface is published, sometimes it is reverse-engineered, and sometimes nobody has expended the effort on it.


----------



## chrcol (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah I guess the way is via the cli tools which stopped been developed in 2008.  As I said its only basic partial support on this particular controller.  I will get back on the dell disk.


----------



## fbsduser (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you tried running the Linux version under the linux compatibility subsystem? That may let you see the individual drives in your array.


----------

